
How a GIF of Aly Raisman's Floor Routine Got Me Permanently Banned from Twitter - arash_milani
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/how-gif-aly-raismans-floor-routine-got-me-permanently-jim-weber
======
ryandrake
I wonder how much of the whole ordeal was entirely human-free automation. IOC
web-bots web-crawling looking for content. IOC legal-bots generating millions
of form E-mails "attesting to" the same thing. Twitter email-bots receiving
these and auto-flagging accounts, and Twitter legal-bots generating identical
"I ban you!" form letters.

We've created SkyNet without missiles.

------
adolph
Gotta love the naivety of the post's comment "don't post other's IP." If only
life were so simple. One might advocate a conservative position that anything
not made by oneself shouldn't be posted. What a culturally impoverished world
that would be! You can watch the competitive human activity on the activity
organizer's chosen public performance medium but it isn't a good idea to
communicate about it--you might be banned for offending someone and not be
able to communicate anymore.

I suppose there's a balance between stuff to be shared and to not and in the
middle there be DCMA take-downs and complaints.

------
minimaxir
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12356098](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12356098)

------
Aloha
This really should be considered fair use, as they were creating commentary
about the floor routine.

If anything sharing a short clip of an Olympic performance may increase the
value to the rights holder, by driving more traffic to them.

------
mcherm
Not only is it ridiculous to permanently ban someone from the platform with 3
minutes notice for copyright violation, this ALSO isn't copyright violation!
In the US (I don't know enough about other jurisdictions) this would almost
certainly qualify as Fair Use and therefore NOT a copyright violation.

So Twitter is permanently banning people with 3 minutes notice for a first
offense of OBEYING the laws (but apparently still pissing off the IOC).

Reversing the ban of this person once the story became widely discussed is NOT
an excuse, unless Twitter is also reviewing all other bans.

------
Flimm
I can't read this without logging in, even if I get there through a Google
SERP. I'm flagging this because of that, I don't know if that's valid or not.

~~~
kzisme
For what it's worth I was able to read it without logging in.

